# AirPort card problems



## artemisc360 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a lot of experience with PCs, but I am a n00b with Macs. I just got a PowerBook G4 15" running 10.4.11 on a 500-550 MHz PowerPc, and 768 MB of RAM and a 802.11g/b. I am having trouble connecting to a network (802.11g) that I have connected to with no difficulty with my PC. I have the password (I think) but the "OK" button on the network connect form only becomes clickable after 8 characters. The password we have I have tried (and another one) but each time it gives me an error message; "There was an error joining the Airport network "Webfoot 2". My router is a Belkin 802.11g 2.4 GHZ. Please help!:sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So it sees the network, but when you type in the password, it doesn't work, correct? The first thing I'd do is log into the router and make sure that you have the password correct. The password you use to connect to the WIFI is different then the password you log into the router with. Also, turn the password off on the router and see if the Mac can even connect to the router at all. If it can't do it without a password, then it won't do it with it either. Also, this Powerbook isn't a 802.11b/g device, it is b only!! So if your network is set up as g only, then the PB will never connect.


----------



## artemisc360 (Jul 18, 2010)

sinclair_tm said:


> So it sees the network, but when you type in the password, it doesn't work, correct? The first thing I'd do is log into the router and make sure that you have the password correct. The password you use to connect to the WIFI is different then the password you log into the router with. Also, turn the password off on the router and see if the Mac can even connect to the router at all. If it can't do it without a password, then it won't do it with it either. Also, this Powerbook isn't a 802.11b/g device, it is b only!! So if your network is set up as g only, then the PB will never connect.


So if I have a 802.11g router it would be impossible? Or is b/g a software thing? P.S. And in my PowerBook user manual it says it that is b/g compatible :4-dontkno. But maybe I need to configure the router. Will try removing the password.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

For your Powerbook to have a b/g card in it, it has to be 1Ghz or faster. If your router isn't set up to support b networks, then it will not work. Is it a b/g router, or is it g only? If it's b/g, has the b been turned off? Some routers allow you to do that because as soon as a b device connects, all wireless devices on that network will drop to b speeds, and some don't want their networks to go that slow. Also, if you have a WPA password, that may be the issue, as older b devices can't connect to WPA, only WEP.


----------

